# Taste of the Wild formulas



## momtymztu (Mar 27, 2012)

I have chimed in with questions on a fw other puppy feeding threads, but I thought I'd consolidate the info I have and my questions specifically and see what ya'll thought. I was hoping I could get some educated opinions on the different formulas of Taste of the Wild and which might be best for Dusty (7 moth old spoo). 

I have recently switched him to TOTW as I have had other dogs do wonderfully on it. I also have a retailer very convenient to me who carries it, it is 4 star rated on dogfoodadvicor.com, and for me the price is okay. So, I'd really like to stick with this brand IF one of their formulas is suitable for Dusty at this stage in his life. 

I started him on the Wetlands Formula as his previous food was chicken based and he doesn't seem to have any issue yet with chicken/poultry as a protein source. The Wetland's is poultry based (chicken,duck,turkey,etc) and he loves it but I am concerned that it may be too high in protein and maybe even too high in Calcium/phosphorous? I just got off the phone with a rep at TOTW and she recommended either a puppy formula or Pacific Stream or Sierra. So, here are the basics of the different formulas, what do you think?

Wetlands: Protein 32%/Fat 18%/Calcium 2.1%/Phos 1.4%
Pacific Stream: Protein 25%/Fat 15%/Calcium 1.9%/Phos1.1%
Sierra: Protein 25%/Fat 15%/Calcium 1.6%/Phos 1.0%
Puppy Pacific Stream: Protein 27%/Fat 15%/Calcium 1.4%?Phos 1.0%
Puppy High Prairie: Protein 28%/Fat 17%/Calcium 1.4%/Phos 1.0%

Thank in advance...


----------

